# Lens



## newphotographer2 (Oct 28, 2011)

Where can i get a wide angle lens for my Sony a390


----------



## LuckySe7en (Oct 28, 2011)

Locally or the internet?


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 28, 2011)

Digital cameras, all other cameras and everything photographic from Adorama Camera or B&H Photo Video Digital Cameras, Photography, Camcorders
They're the two largest camera retailers in the US.


----------



## Overread (Oct 28, 2011)

northampton is in the UK (unless somewhere in the US also stole the name )

So - Amazon, Warehouse Express, Jessops 
And mostly anywhere listed here: Camera Price Buster - UK Camera Price Comparison which also lists prices for most of the current products on the market (left hand menu scroll down for Sony content).


----------

